

Teachers to Become Wealthy - Tackettpro

Proposal: A high school teacher can now acquire ownership in a students lifetime income.  A teacher can also opt to forego any pay or benefits from the state or district in exchange for percentages of students lifetime income. The amount of investment in a student also determines the amount of money she will receive. For example, if the teacher commits weekends and summers to educating the student not only will the student have a higher chance of success but the teacher&#x27;s ROI in the student will increase.<p>The teacher may work with the student on university selection, scholarships, job placement and overall preparation.<p>The question remains as to the amount of percentage allowed. The student will need to be able to live a normal life and pay bills. However, with the advantage of her education, training and mentorship she will likely hit it big from the beginning.<p>A corporation can also do a one time payment option to the teacher in lieu of the lifetime incremental payments.
======
blacksqr
Such a proposal assumes that the only purpose of education is to maximize ones
lifetime earning potential. Education provided under such an assumption is
likely to be worthless.

